# [SOLVED] Webcam flickers on and off...



## hayleypm93 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi there, I'm running a dell inspiron N4010 laptop and I'm starting to get a few problems...everything worked just fine until yesterday. When I open Dell Webcam Central, my webcam's light will flicker on and then off really quick again. It didn't do this the day before, and nothing changed on my computer that I know of since then. Kinda weird. Anyways, I did a full system restore (factory settings I mean) and it started working again. But now, less than 24 hours later it is doing the same thing.
Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!

-hayley


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Webcam flickers on and off...*

Try to uninstall and reinstall the webcam driver from the Dell website.


----------



## hayleypm93 (Sep 4, 2009)

Can you link me? I have been looking around and cannot find anything on Dell's download pages.

...But I have tried going to Device Manager and uninstalling the built-in webcam, then searching for new hardware and reinstalling that way? It doesn't fix the problem--but I don't think there's anything physically wrong with the webcam since it worked fine for a while after I did a factory image restore. I'm not sure what's going on. It did tell me that it was open in another program--except there was no other program open at all, even after I restarted.


----------



## hayleypm93 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Webcam flickers on and off...*

...bump?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Webcam flickers on and off...*

Is the laptop still under warranty? If so you may want to contact Dell Support.

Maybe try restoring (using System Restore not PC Recovery) to a point right after the recovery to see if the webcam functions.


----------



## hayleypm93 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Webcam flickers on and off...*

If anybody is reading this and has this problem--look up how to disassemble your laptop and CLEAN THE CABLE running from the camera on the lid to the motherboard...just be really careful...but once you clean that cable, everything works like new again!!! Also keep in mind what that means to your warranty--taking apart your laptop may put it out of warranty if it isn't already!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for the update.


----------

